# Usar Motor monofasico con inverter 12v a 220v



## 666robot666 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hola amigos de la electronica.
Nesesito saber si es posible hacer funcionar un motor monofasico de 1hp con un inverter de 12v a 220v de 1500watts usando el mismo una bateria de descarga profunda(plomo-gel) de 12v 80 amper.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2016)

Es posible siempre y cuando el inverter soporte el pico de arranque (unas 8 veces el nominal) ,


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2016)

12V x 80A = 960W
Esa batería tan solo da 960W y además no sabemos durante cuanto tiempo, será mas bien poco, porque no sabemos su capacidad de carga en Ah.

A bulto, la batería es muy muy muy pequeña para tu propósito, porque la corriente suele ser un valor máximo que solo aguanta unos pocos segundos.


----------



## 666robot666 (Sep 7, 2016)

En tonces el pico de arranque seria algo asi como 745,7 x 8 = 5965,6W. Por lo que me conviene usar un inverter de 5000W con pico de 8000W. 
Y en cuanto a baterias podria poner 4 de 180A.



Y de paso cambiar el motor de 1HP por otro de 1/2HP.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2016)

A ver, _"piano, piano"_

Si usas un motor de 1HP debe de ser porque necesitas un motor de 1HP para arrastrar lo que sea, si pones uno de medio NO SE MUEVE, SE QUEMA.
Si con  uno de medio va, quiere decir que el de uno va a media carga y por lo tanto el consumo será "de media carga"

Un motor de 1HP consume y rinde 1HP si se le pone a mover algo de 1HP, si lo pones a mover nada, no consume 1HP, lógicamente. Consume el consumo de vacío

¿Que es lo que arrastra?

Intuyo que confundes la capacidad de la batería (A·h) con la corriente que entrega (A) aunque a lo mejor no es así.


----------



## 666robot666 (Sep 8, 2016)

Me surge otra duda entonces:
Que pico en Watts se genera al arrancar el motor de 1HP en vacio?


Y tambien: como puedo saber si ese motor es reversible, es decir, que puede girar en ambos sentidos, sin tener que desarmarlo, al momento de comprarlo(generalmente los de la tienda no me saben decir si puede o no hacer eso el motor)??.
No se si exista en la placa de datos del motor algo que me diga que es reversible...Tengo en mente comprar un motor monofasico para hormigonera...No se si el hecho de que sea para hormigonera lo convierta en un motor tipicamente reversible o no.
Oviamente se que desarmandolo puedo averiguar que es reversible.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 8, 2016)

Para saber lo que consume en vacío, habrá que medir o mirar las características a ver si vienen. No creo que llegue a la nominal.
Casi todos los motores son reversibles.
Hay que invertir el devanado de arranque respecto al principal.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## 666robot666 (Sep 8, 2016)

Como me interesa que tenga alto par de arranque estan las opciones de conseguir de arranque por capacitor o bien con capacitor de arranque y marcha...supongo que lo mas comun y barato es el primero(arranque por capacitor)...leyendo encuentro que los que usan capacitor para el arranque son reversibles.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 11, 2016)

Si te interesa que tenga mucho par de arranque seguramente tendrás que usar un motor de colector. Los de inducción no destacan en es campo.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## zopilote (Sep 11, 2016)

Buena scooter,  un motor de 100Vdc y baterias en serie para llegar a ese valor con un consumo de 2A a 5A el tamaño de las baterias seria para determinar cuanto tiempo lo nesecita funcionando.
 En cambio partiendo de 12v a 80A es mucha implementacion para un motor monofasico, el inversor senoidal, las baterias y los cables gruesos, todo genera mucho gasto. Lo mas sensato seria cambiar de motor.
  He reparado inversores de onda cuasisenoidal, en donde en uno se quemo la mayoria de los mosfet, al preguntar que carga le metian, me dijeron que era un motor monofasico de 1/2HP y el inverter de 1500w, les funciono con el primer motor pero al otro similar(otro motor e inversor), el inverter revento, ellos se rascaban la cabeza pensando que unos 350w del motor no podria quemar un inverter de 1500w.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 11, 2016)

Hola, bueno, viendo los requerimientos y deducciones.
Parece que es conveniente utilizar un motor universal de 48V. Con ésto, tendrás buen par de arranque, ahorras en un inverter, y los cables serán de menor sección que utilizar una instalación a 12V.
El único inconveniente, es que un motor de 48V. universal, no es tan simple conseguir.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 11, 2016)

En cuanto a motores, los faciles de conseguir son los que usan las trotadoras, esas usan desde 90Vdc  y como existen mas de estas en donde las pantalla de control son inservibles, se puede utilizar su motor.


----------



## 666robot666 (Sep 13, 2016)

¿Alguna pagina o algun link directo donde pueda conseguir el motor que me recomiendan? Lo ideal es que se pueda conseguir en Argentina.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 13, 2016)

Hola.


Usa el google <motores reversibles 1hp>

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

